# Lost dog found



## Luhk (Aug 16, 2017)

We found a beautiful dog out at Ogden bay this morning on the north side of unit one. Left messages for dnr and Facebook but if you or someone you know Is missing a dog let me know.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

Can it retrieve birds?


----------

